# Jazz that heavy has hell and relentless loud but not metal infused



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I dont know just but i wanna ear morose relentless jazz that is play has loud has it get , riddiculeous loud an oddity of a band , i wont to impress also my good buddy joe ''the jazzman'' thee good old scottish dude.He gave some jazz but you know my taste i want obsucr bizzare non mainstream jazz music of appeal, that is play has loud and heavy has it get , intense .

I dont wont happy jazz, im not a happy person, i wont sad jazz, i dont know mutch about oddity in jazz or jazz if some name that it.


:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

How about this? My wife wanted to throw the cd out of the car...They call it black jazz \m/


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

try this


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

sad jazz is another matter, for instance:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

then if you're looking for pure Skronk check out things like Peter Brotzmann (Machine gun), the Borbetomagus (something like Barbed wire maggots, a good album for deratization), Roscoe Mitchell (Noonah), Masayuki Takayanagi if you want to hear guitar (a lot of his music), Cecil Taylor, Sun Ra ("It is forbidden" for instance) and stuff like that.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you all for the mandatory lisen i will check that out, and mister NormanBates you have sutch an amazing knowledge of oddity and great recommandation i salute you great taste, you always impress me in your answerings of query thank buddy.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

for dark jazz I love the pianist Ran Blake, especially when he plays with a singer


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> Thank you all for the mandatory lisen i will check that out, and mister NormanBates you have sutch an amazing knowledge of oddity and great recommandation i salute you great taste, you always impress me in your answerings of query thank buddy.


I've always liked a lot of weird music


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

there's this that John McLaughlin did with Carlos Santana that is an old favorite of mine. Its a John Coltrane tune called "A Love Supreame"






he might like that one, though, so there's always the Art Ensemble of Chicago. Hard to out do the Art Ensemble for what you're after.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Almost all Mahavishnu Orchestra recordings are loud and relentless, but not too morose.

Here's a Spanish band called Iceberg for you to check out. It doesn't start to get intense until a bit over a minute in.






Here is Japanese band, Machine and the Synergetic Nuts -






French band, One Shot has its dark side -






Canadian band, Spaced Out may lean a bit toward metal at times, but still great -


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

My favorite is Fire!

Fire! (Mats Gustafsson, Johan Berthling, Andreas Werliin) - If I took Your Hand





Fire! with Jim O'Rourke - Please, I Am Released


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------

